# Věk nevěk



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
Věk nevěk: co to znamená? Kdy se to použivá?
Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

Nejspíš to znamená "bez ohledu na věk". Myslím si však, že byste dosahovala lepších výsledků, kdybyste své záhady uváděla v kontextu.


----------



## parolearruffate

No, to jsem slyšela v různých kontextech...
Jako asi... že věk není důležitý? Mohla bych třeba řict: Věk nevěk citím se silná? Anebo: Chci se bavit, věk nevěk. Jako že věk není důležitý, ale důležitější je jak člověk vypadá/cití se?
Prominte jestli někdy nedám kontext, ale někdy nějaké věci prostě slyším, a potřebuju je rozumět abych pak mohla to zase použit...
Děkuju


----------



## winpoj

Myslím, že tomu rozumíte dobře. Zejména ta věta "Chci se bavit, věk nevěk" se mi líbí. Jenom bych dodal, že tuhle konstrukci lze někdy použít i u jiných substantiv. Neznám však žádné pravidlo, které by stanovilo, kde to jde a kde to nejde.

Koalice nekoalice, premiér si ty svoje hlouposti stejně prosadí.

Válka neválka, zasít se musí.


----------



## werrr

winpoj said:


> …Jenom bych dodal, že tuhle konstrukci lze někdy použít i u jiných substantiv.…



Kdyby jen u substantiv. Ta konstrukce (něco + negace téhož) funguje prakticky se vším, co se dá negovat. 
Pár příkladů z pohádek:

_   žil nežil
   šel nešel
   cestou necestou
   hlava nehlava
   oblečená neoblečená
   učesaná neučesaná
   dar nedar
   …_



Vždy to vyjadřuje nějaký rozpor, ale chápat se to dá různě. “Věk nevěk” může znamenat “bez ohledu na věk”:

   _Brali všechny uchazeče, věk nevěk. = Brali všechny uchazeče bez ohledu na věk._

ale také “navzdory věku”:

   _Věk nevěk, byl to stále dobrý brankář. = Navzdory svému věku byl stále dobrým brankářem._

nebo “podivný věk / věk, se kterým není něco v pořádku”:

   _Nikdo neví, kdy se přesně narodil, takže to, co má napsáno v papírech, je takový věk nevěk._

a protože slovo „věk” má více významů, může to znamenat i „podivné období , podivná doba, podivné stoleti“:

   _Během onoho věku nevěku nikdo nevěděl, kdo je v zemi (v zemi nezemi ) vlastně pánem._


----------



## parolearruffate

Skvělý, děkuju moc


----------

